# Books Recommended by Our Members (February 2013)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in January 2013, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,137863.0.html

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Generally, this thread is for quick recommendations. You know, you're sitting with a friend at dinner and you say, "Hey, I just finished this book and I think you would love it!" That kind of thing.

If you've got a book review or other site and would like to regularly share reviews with us, we invite you to start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your site and periodically post links to reviews, subject to our posting rules for authors and bloggers.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the Link-Maker to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do not link through another site.

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines.

Betsy, Ann, & Geoffrey
KB Moderators


----------



## sheldonchs (Mar 23, 2012)

1Q84 by Haruki Murakami. If you haven't tried Murakami before, this 1000 page tome is probably not the place to start; the stories The Elephant Vanishes or the novel Norwegian Wood would be more obvious beginnings. Wonderfully surreal, as all of Murakami's great works are, lyrical, beautiful. Highly recommended.


----------



## Shakspeare1564 (Feb 4, 2013)

I would have to recommend The Book Thief by Markus Zusak. His use of language is just amazing. There is so much feeling in this book. I love the way he has used Death to narrate the book. It is a fantastic read.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A fascinating look at what it's like for a U.S. company to start up a business in China: The China Twist


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sheldonchs said:


> 1Q84 by Haruki Murakami. If you haven't tried Murakami before, this 1000 page tome is probably not the place to start; the stories The Elephant Vanishes or the novel Norwegian Wood would be more obvious beginnings. Wonderfully surreal, as all of Murakami's great works are, lyrical, beautiful. Highly recommended.


I've got 1Q84, I'll read it one of these days.

Betsy

Sent from Killashandra, my Fire HD8.9 4G


----------



## carla2013 (Feb 5, 2013)

What is it about?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

One of my favorite series ever. Loved it as a kid and it still stands up today. The omnibus of 5 books is available for $10.74!


----------



## FatDad (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is the book I recommend:

"Bridge Across the Land"










It is a historical story set in 1200s when Mongols invaded Europe...but not quite a typical historical fiction as there are a lot of romance, martial arts and mind-blowing. Best plot ever! I was reading it in the restroom and couldn't get out of it!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Barber's Conundrum and Other Stories: Observations on Life from the Cheap Seats is a collection of humorous essays and satirical pieces that author John Hartnett wrote for a newspaper column. It's very good light reading.


----------



## dawgdays (Feb 26, 2013)

Really enjoyed Day Soldiers by Brandon Hale.


----------



## Between Boyfriends (Jan 25, 2013)

I recently discovered a great paranormal romance series called the Immortal Rapture series. I highly recommend that fans of the genre check out the first book Arielle: Immortal Awakening (Immortal Rapture Series) and see if they like the series. A mortal woman with the gifts of telepathy and empathy meets an immortal man, but evil fights to keep them apart.


----------

